# fish and coral



## helencidly (Apr 14, 2011)

This is a fish forum. But once the people see the fish,naturally they will think of the corals. 
I want to know some basic informations about the fish and coral.
For example, how can we grow the corals and are there any bad habits?

Welcome the experienced pepople and any advices!


----------

